# Sticky  Wisconsin TRA-10D/ TR-10D manual



## guest2

This manual covers engine service and rebuilding. There is a parts list and a zenith carb section. The are about 50 pages so this will take awhile to complete. I'll try to get it done over the next few days. If we could not post here until it's complete it would help keep the pages flowing in order. Thanks in advance.

Cover page


----------



## guest2

inside front cover


----------



## guest2

page 1


----------



## guest2

page 2


----------



## guest2

page 3 INDEX
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=2709>


----------



## guest2

page 4


----------



## guest2

page 5


----------



## guest2

page 6


----------



## guest2

page 7 (new clearer copy, you may need to refresh page if still dark on left side)


----------



## guest2

page 8


----------



## guest2

page 9


----------



## guest2

page 10


----------



## guest2

page 11


----------



## guest2

page 12


----------



## guest2

page 13


----------



## guest2

page 14


----------



## guest2

page 15


----------



## guest2

page 16


----------



## guest2

page 17


----------



## guest2

page 18


----------



## guest2

page 19


----------



## guest2

page 20


----------



## guest2

page 21


----------



## guest2

page 22


----------



## guest2

page 23


----------



## guest2

page 24


----------



## guest2

page 25


----------



## guest2

page 26


----------



## guest2

page 27


----------



## guest2

page 28


----------



## guest2

page 29


----------



## guest2

page 30


----------



## guest2

page 31


----------



## guest2

page 32


----------



## guest2

page 33


----------



## guest2

page 34


----------



## guest2

page 35


----------



## guest2

page 36


----------



## guest2

page 37


----------



## guest2

page 38


----------



## guest2

page 39


----------



## guest2

zenith carb section pg 1


----------



## guest2

zenith carb pg 2


----------



## guest2

zenith carb pg 3


----------



## guest2

inside rear cover


----------



## guest2

rear cover

There are an additional 21 pages of authorized service centers and distributors wordwide. Since the manual is almost 40 years old there is no point in copying them. If anyone would like to see their particular state or country, PM me and I'll post it.


----------



## guest2

OK I cleaned up all the dark pages (I think) any pages that show they were edited may need to click on refresh to get the new page. If there are any pages that are still hard to see, let me know I'll try again.


----------



## guest2

Here's a list of the bolens tractors these engines were used on;

TR-10D 1965 Bolens 1000
1966 Bolens 1050


TRA-10D 1967 Bolens 1050
1967 Bolens EK-10
1968 Bolens 1050
1968 Bolens EK-10
1969 Bolens 1050
1969 Bolens EK-10
1970 Bolens 1053
1971 Bolens 1054
1972 Bolens 1054


----------

